# Since We Can't Layer Waxes...



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Was thinking last night what wax to buy out of the money I'l have left from my insurance and I was thinking maybe the Dodo double wax but then I thought, recently everyones been saying we can't layer waxes? Now dosent this make dodo's double wax redundant then? 
I Just find it weird that we've all been layering waxes for so long and then someone comes along and says we cant?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I find layering waxes to work for me.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bailes said:


> Was thinking last night what wax to buy out of the money I'l have left from my insurance and I was thinking maybe the Dodo double wax but then I thought, recently everyones been saying we can't layer waxes? Now dosent this make dodo's double wax redundant then?
> *I Just find it weird that we've all been layering waxes for so long and then someone comes along and says we cant?*


Speak for yourself  one coat only for me and then the wax is on it's own against the elements and diluted high PH detergents. Well tell a lie the only product i would say definately layer (which nobody uses anyway) is MER polish/wax.


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

to be honest i think this not being able to layer is a load of tosh, how do i get decent results with SRP + EGP? as if we cant layer the EGP should in theory make SRP and all its fillers redundant

(edit... i dont believe you can actualy add another physical layer of wax ontop of another, i believe you can to some extent build up a thicker layer, as when you re apply you will fill in any low spots. i think this is why a few applications always looks better than one)


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

I've also been testing a sealent the last few months and theres an improvment without a doubt when you layer it!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Il be honest i dont read much on here now days as there are far to many theories cooked up by people sat in there armchair in front of the lap top.

You can layer waxes, id always recommend two coats even if its just so ensure even coverage.

Avanti you are probably layering the most pointless of products, an AIO with any type of cut be it chemical or physical is near on pointless in terms of building up protection, as the reapplication will remove or at least partly remove the layer before it due to the abrasive.

most of the problems people are seeing on here with layering will be down to wax/sealant cross over "waxes" with high solvent carriers that will melt the layer before it hence being a pointless application but if your using a decent wax you can layer up 2-3 coats with out much curing times between.

Its worth re applying if you need some more cleaning and/or cut, but from a protection point of view your wasting your time.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Each to there own.

3 or 4 coats of wax always look better than 1 to me - therefore I will continue to build up those layers.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Those ruddy "Armchair Detailers"


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Ross said:


> Those ruddy "Armchair Detailers"


lol:lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Who said you can't layer waxes then?

I always do and don't see why not


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

There's no hard and fast rules so if you want to build up layers do it. I tend to use more than 1. Optiseal I'll always use 3+, currently with 1000p it's got 3 coats, when I apply Colli I'll put on 2. It really is a case of each to their own.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Who said you can't layer waxes then?
> 
> I always do and don't see why not


was just thinking exactly that.

2 layers of sealant and 2 layers of wax every time for me.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Who said you can't layer waxes then?
> 
> I always do and don't see why not


I dont know i tried to have a look but cant find anything, its hard keeping up on here with what the new "theory" is.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james b said:


> Il be honest i dont read much on here now days as there are far to many theories cooked up by people sat in there armchair in front of the lap top.
> 
> You can layer waxes, id always recommend two coats even if its just so ensure even coverage.
> 
> ...


This is the thing I found, apply as you would any other liquid product but the instructions do suggest leave at least 10 mins, on this occasion I did then after a while I applied another coat, the beading effect and glossy wet look finish resembled a paste wax finish. I'm not for one minute suggesting people rush out and get MER polish, I have used MER on cars but not in the mfrs suggested method...yet.

But yes I agree on the armchair scientist theory, some quick home experiments can squash a lot of the often talked about misconceptions.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

james b said:


> I dont know i tried to have a look but cant find anything, its hard keeping up on here with what the new "theory" is.


IIRC Dave KG did a test some time ago where he layered one side of his car and on the other did just one coat to see which lasted longer. At best I think it was inconclusive.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

No offence but i do this day in day out and see 70% of the vehicles we detail again and again for regular washing, so keep quite a keen eye on waxes/sealants and there durability, Layering dose have its advantages for, even coverage, durability, and slight edge on long term looks.

Iv seen many "wax tests" on here, many are not a fair test, every body who knows about car cleaning knows the near side will always be a bit dirtier than the far side of a car due to the side of the road we drive on here so one way or another thats not a fair test. 

Avanti: As i said, the cleaning and abrasive effect will be doubled by the second application but the protection factor wont. most of the looks (as we all well know) are in the prep work so this is why you are seeing a better result as you go on, much like machine polishing, 1 hit might look good, another will improve on it again and so on and so forth.

The fact i was trying to state is you wont be adding to the protection with multiple coats of an AIO type product.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

2 layers of wax seems the most common sense way to go about it to me, havent ever done any arm chair theories or scientific tests though :lol:


----------



## Bill Door (Oct 24, 2008)

I read these a while ago regarding layering.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=127943

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130901


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

One of the main reasons I layer wax is to ensure even coverage. 

What's there to lose anyway?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Ben_ZS said:


> One of the main reasons I layer wax is to ensure even coverage.
> 
> What's there to lose anyway?


Apart from getting a better appearance, ensuring total coverage, all you will lose is a small amount of wax and your time to apply it !


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james b said:


> The fact i was trying to state is you wont be adding to the protection with multiple coats of an AIO type product.


(Strange effect when I hit the quote button), 
Anyways James I agree about the adding protection thats why I only ever go for 1 coat of a paste wax, as for the even coverage to me that is a confidence thing, I could not imagine time after time after time folk are continuosly missing sections on their vehicle.
The way some of the cleaner products work is like how some expect snowfoams to work and some cleaner waxes do contain soaps as opposed to abrasive scrubbing, I only mentioned the applying of a 2nd coat of MER as it is a versatile product like Citrus Bling , the application of the 1st coat cleaned the 2nd coat offered water repellancy, as to how long it would protect? I don't know as it was trialled on my kitchen draining board, however it rivalled FK2685


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Bailes said:


> Was thinking last night what wax to buy out of the money I'l have left from my insurance and I was thinking maybe the Dodo double wax but then I thought, recently everyones been saying we can't layer waxes? Now dosent this make dodo's double wax redundant then?
> I Just find it weird that we've all been layering waxes for so long and then someone comes along and says we cant?


Of course you can layer waxes - TWICE - any more layers are a waste of wax. This is why it is a DoubleWax not a TripleWax (sure that is another product, LOL).

The independent research carried out confirmed that two layers could be beneficial, three or more could inhibit performance. So double layering could be the ultimate application style and if anything, more products should be 'double waxes' 

The real reason we recommend two layers of wax is much simpler, though - COVERAGE. A single layer of wax can have 'high' and 'low' points, which is why even Dulux Once looks patchy with one layer on a wall. Two layers ensure an even coating of at least a SINGLE layer. So two layers can add performance, by ensuring that you have adequately covered the panel in the first place.:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I attempt to layer waxes cos I enjoy going out there and stroking my car more often than a durable wax allows me to :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> Of course you can layer waxes - TWICE - any more layers are a waste of wax. This is why it is a DoubleWax not a TripleWax (sure that is another product, LOL).
> 
> The independent research carried out confirmed that two layers could be beneficial, three or more could inhibit performance. So double layering could be the ultimate application style and if anything, more products should be 'double waxes'
> 
> The real reason we recommend two layers of wax is much simpler, though - COVERAGE. A single layer of wax can have 'high' and 'low' points, which is why even Dulux Once looks patchy with one layer on a wall. Two layers ensure an even coating of at least a SINGLE layer. So two layers can add performance, by ensuring that you have adequately covered the panel in the first place.:thumb:


common sense at its best


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dubplate Dan said:


> common sense at its best


Well yes, but of those that do only James and Maggi offered any (IMO) constructive reason why and both are for different logics (almost). In this game you can do what you like and there is no right or wrong way :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

james b said:


> Il be honest i dont read much on here now days as there are far to many theories cooked up by people sat in there armchair in front of the lap top.
> 
> You can layer waxes, id always recommend two coats even if its just so ensure even coverage..


From what i have seen and heard. first layer of wax fill in voids and defects secons provides even coverage. anything over and above this is is wasting wax. so you can only have 2 layers. people who want to go with 5 layers of this and 6 layers of that are wasting wax.

I KNOW THIS BECAUSE it was proven by a university professor who is much more qualified that any of the detailers on this thread and forum. It was measured using thousands of pounds worth equipment in a controlled lab. and thats the TRUTH, so you might want to include that in your "truth about detailing meet" :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=127943&page=4

that link shows the test results etc.

and just so you know im not on an armchair at the moment i`m sitting on a normal chair with no arms. and my laptops in my uni bag 

so just to clear things up here YOU CAN ONLY HAVE 2 LAYERS OF WAX ANYTHING MORE AND YOUR WASTING WAX 

FACT :wave::thumb::wave:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> Of course you can layer waxes - TWICE - any more layers are a waste of wax. This is why it is a DoubleWax not a TripleWax (sure that is another product, LOL).
> 
> The independent research carried out confirmed that two layers could be beneficial, three or more could inhibit performance. So double layering could be the ultimate application style and if anything, more products should be 'double waxes'
> 
> The real reason we recommend two layers of wax is much simpler, though - COVERAGE. A single layer of wax can have 'high' and 'low' points, which is why even Dulux Once looks patchy with one layer on a wall. Two layers ensure an even coating of at least a SINGLE layer. So two layers can add performance, by ensuring that you have adequately covered the panel in the first place.:thumb:


NAIL ON HEAD DOM :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Well yes, but of those that do only James and Maggi offered any (IMO) constructive reason why and both are for different logics (almost). In this game you can do what you like and there is no right or wrong way :thumb:


didnt mean to offend you dude was just saying that Dom put it purfectly.

to say in this game you can do what you like is correct!!

to say there is no right and wrong way in this game i have to disagree with you there dude sorry.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> Of course you can layer waxes - TWICE - any more layers are a waste of wax. This is why it is a DoubleWax not a TripleWax (sure that is another product, LOL).
> 
> The independent research carried out confirmed that two layers could be beneficial, three or more could inhibit performance. So double layering could be the ultimate application style and if anything, more products should be 'double waxes'
> 
> The real reason we recommend two layers of wax is much simpler, though - COVERAGE. A single layer of wax can have 'high' and 'low' points, which is why even Dulux Once looks patchy with one layer on a wall. Two layers ensure an even coating of at least a SINGLE layer. So two layers can add performance, by ensuring that you have adequately covered the panel in the first place.:thumb:


I agree with what you are saying except that paint is not really comparable as you can actually build up layers of paint, a resprayed panel measures thicker then a normal panel, yet a waxed panel does not. Just though that needed saying. As for all the doubters that claim that the theory was thought up by armchair scientists,as has been said it was in fact tested by someone very knowledgeable using suitable equipment. What is more believable,s omeone does controlled tests and proves that layers cannot be built up, someone applies 3 layers and claims the car is more glossy then before and better protected without any scientific way to prove this.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i agree to disagree...


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

ross-1888 said:


> From what i have seen and heard. first layer of wax fill in voids and defects secons provides even coverage. anything over and above this is is wasting wax. so you can only have 2 layers. people who want to go with 5 layers of this and 6 layers of that are wasting wax.
> 
> I KNOW THIS BECAUSE it was proven by a university professor who is much more qualified that any of the detailers on this thread and forum. It was measured using thousands of pounds worth equipment in a controlled lab. and thats the TRUTH, so you might want to include that in your "truth about detailing meet" :thumb:
> 
> ...


Each to there own  i know what works cos i actually detail cars  where in that test dose it say anything about long term durability or other wise? it dont all it talks about is coating thickness, as i said products with a heavy solvent carrier to suspend the wax will melt part of the layer before it, i have some waxes id like to see added to that test, but to be honest its of little to no interest to me, if i wanted to add thickness id just go and apply a paint film

multiple layers of wax IMO are worth while, doing what we are doing makes little to no odds to you, its our wax, we pay for it and its our time applying it 

My truth about detailing meet will be about much more important things, like how to machine polish and how waxes are made, you might want to think about attending one you might learn something, rather than just sitting reading about it.


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

its the chicken and egg, which came first. And its each to there own, if your happy with one then great, but if you layer then fine, i always do 2 to make sure i cover the whole car. unfortunatly the mark one eye ball is a fickle contraption and each person will see different things and some will see a benifit others wont, and personally imho, more protection can't be a bad thing.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

james b said:


> Each to there own  i know what works cos i actually detail cars  where in that test dose it say anything about long term durability or other wise? it dont all it talks about is coating thickness, as i said products with a heavy solvent carrier to suspend the wax will melt part of the layer before it, i have some waxes id like to see added to that test, but to be honest its of little to no interest to me, if i wanted to add thickness id just go and apply a paint film
> 
> multiple layers of wax IMO are worth while, doing what we are doing makes little to no odds to you, its our wax, we pay for it and its our time applying it
> 
> My truth about detailing meet will be about much more important things, like how to machine polish and how waxes are made, you might want to think about attending one you might learn something, rather than just sitting reading about it.


Well would you care to explain then that if the coating thickness has not been increased how can the durability have been increased. I would also argue that all waxes have a solvent carrier since otherwise they would be solid lumps of wax. Now if the cured wax could not be disolved with the solvent then layering would occur much like it does with paint, but the tests so far have showed that the waxes tested did indeed get disolved by the solvent even after curing.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

james b said:


> Each to there own  i know what works cos i actually detail cars  where in that test dose it say anything about long term durability or other wise? it dont all it talks about is coating thickness, as i said products with a heavy solvent carrier to suspend the wax will melt part of the layer before it, i have some waxes id like to see added to that test, but to be honest its of little to no interest to me, if i wanted to add thickness id just go and apply a paint film
> 
> multiple layers of wax IMO are worth while, doing what we are doing makes little to no odds to you, its our wax, we pay for it and its our time applying it
> 
> My truth about detailing meet will be about much more important things, like how to machine polish and how waxes are made, you might want to think about attending one you might learn something, rather than just sitting reading about it.


Agreed - Just go with your eyes kids, if it looks good it is good.

I won't be stopping layering up the 'Nuba here thats for sure.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Delboy_Trotter said:


> its the chicken and egg, which came first. And its each to there own, if your happy with one then great, but if you layer then fine, i always do 2 to make sure i cover the whole car. unfortunatly the mark one eye ball is a fickle contraption and each person will see different things and some will see a benifit others wont, and personally imho, more protection can't be a bad thing.


I understand where you are coming from but your last line is the debate, does it add more protection? as far as the test showed no it does not. I am more then happy for people to continue doing it though, like you say if thats what people are happy with but its one thing to have an opinion on something and another to disagree with what actually happens. I am with you all though on 2 layers to ensure and even coat, that makes sense to me.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

gt5500 said:


> Well would you care to explain then that if the coating thickness has not been increased how can the durability have been increased. I would also argue that all waxes have a solvent carrier since otherwise they would be solid lumps of wax. Now if the cured wax could not be disolved with the solvent then layering would occur much like it does with paint, but the tests so far have showed that the waxes tested did indeed get disolved by the solvent even after curing.


:tumbleweed: iv said it 3 times already :doublesho the test was carried out with a sealant/wax hybrid that contains very heavy solvents, im not saying you can build up millions of microns of wax by layering im simply stating some waxes layer better than others due to NOT having such amounts of solvent content.

The advantages for us is pure fact from actually applying these products to the surfaces and environments they are intended for, cars paint work, we see better durability and slightly better looks from layering.

If you look through some of my documented work i dont often go mad on layers most of the time its two coats of SN or Vinatge, this is more than anything to ensure even coverage, but its certainly no bad thing to do so.

When we get in to layering we have set curing periods and only certain products we do layer.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

ross-1888 said:


> From what i have seen and heard. first layer of wax fill in voids and defects secons provides even coverage. anything over and above this is is wasting wax. so you can only have 2 layers. people who want to go with 5 layers of this and 6 layers of that are wasting wax.
> 
> I KNOW THIS BECAUSE it was proven by a university professor who is much more qualified that any of the detailers on this thread and forum. It was measured using thousands of pounds worth equipment in a controlled lab. and thats the TRUTH, so you might want to include that in your "truth about detailing meet" :thumb:
> 
> ...


You need to bear in mind that a single result based upon a single test does not give categoric proof.

IIRC the test was carried out using silicone wafers which were not coated with the same coating used in clearcoats on cars, and no replication of this test have been carried out elsewhere (in order to help verify the results), although Dom alludes to some independent testing taking place elsewhere. The methodology of these independent tests is not public knowledge as far as I'm aware.

The test has also not, to my knowledge been published, and has not, therefore, been peer-reviewed.

Now, I'm not saying that the test (or any other more subjective tests), are useless; far from it.

They serve a very useful purpose in helping to build the evidence-base around theories associated with layering.

It is a clear methodological mistake, though, to cite this test as being purely factual. It, like any other test, can only help point the way to the 'truth' and cannot be established as a 'fact' that simply; it can only be held as contributing towards established wisdom until it is later verified or disproven.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

james b said:


> The advantages for us is pure fact from actually applying these products to the surfaces and environments they are intended for, cars paint work, we see better durability and slightly better looks from layering.


See that is where I will have to disagree, it is not pure fact it is your observation and opinion. As has been mentioned already the test is not pure fact either but it was done under controlled environments and ambiguity was removed becasue the test was done with measuring equipment rather then by eye and experience. Also I think you need to go and do some reading up on solvents, as I already said all waxes must contain some form of solvent otherwise it would be a tin of solid wax or a tin of powder. There is always this misconception that only the smelly waxes or sealants contain solvent, this is not true, a solvent is just something which dissolves something else all LSP's will have this just some will be more natural then others. The fact is each LSP's own solvent is capable of dissolving its ingredients so whether it smells bad or not there is always the potential for layers to simply dissolve and remove the previous layer. A good example is water colour paints, their solvent is just plain old water, now if we worked off the DW mentality that because it smells of nothing it is not solvent heavy then surely we can layer it up right? well no not really if you go over cured water colour with another colour it can remove the previous colour. What does this have to do with LSP you ask? well it proves that something does not have to smell like a tramps breath to be able to dissolve a cured layer. Now obviously many of you will also note however that many water based products in fact become waterproof when cured and this is where the discrepency arises, some argue that a good LSP will become resistent to its solvent after curing, the test done so far did not agree with that.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dubplate Dan said:


> didnt mean to offend you dude was just saying that Dom put it purfectly.
> 
> to say in this game you can do what you like is correct!!
> 
> to say there is no right and wrong way* in this game *i have to disagree with you there dude sorry.


In this 'game' is to do with the topic of multi layering


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ross-1888 said:


> From what i have seen and heard. first layer of wax fill in voids and defects secons provides even coverage. anything over and above this is is wasting wax. so you can only have 2 layers. people who want to go with 5 layers of this and 6 layers of that are wasting wax.
> 
> I KNOW THIS BECAUSE it was proven by a university professor who is much more qualified that any of the detailers on this thread and forum. It was measured using thousands of pounds worth equipment in a controlled lab. and thats the TRUTH, so you might want to include that in your "truth about detailing meet" :thumb:
> 
> ...


strange that they reckon its pointless when alot of the well known and very well funded and researched wax companys who employ scientists just to test this theory have concluded the exact opposite

I have always layered wax and with good effect, and have spoken to various other detailers who believe the same, I even had the joy of having a discussion with one of the chemists at AutoGlym about their HD wax and was told that their tests showed that it can be layered


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

IMO there is a right and wrong way to do things in "this game" (detailing) but that dose not mean there is one hard and fast rule for everything, there are many methods, products and systems can be used to get the same result.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Wax Junkies the lot of us :lol: If i was a wax maker i would love for everyone to beleave you can layer wax as i would make more money out of you :lol: 

Not sure but i think the only manufacturer to say you can layer is Zaino i think ? 

Good thread guys :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

chillly said:


> Wax Junkies the lot of us :lol: If i was a wax maker i would love for everyone to beleave you can layer wax as i would make more money out of you :lol:
> 
> Not sure but i think the only manufacturer to say you can layer is Zaino i think ?
> 
> Good thread guys :thumb:


Chemical guys says you can layer, and so does Autoglym.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Not a wax though is it 

Werkstat can be layered too I believe.

A pot of wax, if used sparingly for the same car would probably last years and you would never need another one again. Layering isn't a waste because, although you might not see any benefit from it, you probably enjoy doing it. That's why were all here, because we take pleasure from cleaning our cars and trying new products on them. If I didn't keep adding layers and only reapplied a wax once it had worn off, it would take me around 40, maybe 50 years or more to finish the wax I have so far. Probably more even. So people can say it's a waste but unless you're a pro where waste has a financial cost I don't think it matters one bit


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Not a wax though is it
> 
> Werkstat can be layered too I believe.
> 
> A pot of wax, if used sparingly for the same car would probably last years and you would never need another one again. Layering isn't a waste because, although you might not see any benefit from it, you probably enjoy doing it. That's why were all here, because we take pleasure from cleaning our cars and trying new products on them. If I didn't keep adding layers and only reapplied a wax once it had worn off, it would take me around 40, maybe 50 years or more to finish the wax I have so far. Probably more even. So people can say it's a waste but unless you're a pro where waste has a financial cost I don't think it matters one bit


Not a wax though is it  :lol: :thumb: Maggi your a wax junkie :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

chillly said:


> Not a wax though is it  :lol: :thumb: Maggi your a wax junkie :thumb:


Getting there, some have it a LOT worse though. Dawn...


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

ross-1888 said:


> and just so you know im not on an armchair at the moment i`m sitting on a normal chair with no arms.


I guess you'll be needing someone else to wash you car for you then?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

At the end of the day, if someone enjoys layering their protection (whether it be a wax or sealant) then they're going to continue to do so even if its for theraputic reasons - that includes me. I see a major difference with 5 or 6 coats of Werkstat on my car as oposed to 1 or 2 - whether this is just down to an even coverage or not I dont 100% know, what I do know is that the bugs dont stick nearly half as much and the car is much easier to clean, that goes for contract cars of ours that have multiple coats of wax too.

Scientific tests etc may contradict what people think but I know what my eyes tell me and I wont be told any differently


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

james b said:


> Each to there own  i know what works cos i actually detail cars  where in that test dose it say anything about long term durability or other wise? it dont all it talks about is coating thickness, as i said products with a heavy solvent carrier to suspend the wax will melt part of the layer before it, i have some waxes id like to see added to that test, but to be honest its of little to no interest to me, if i wanted to add thickness id just go and apply a paint film
> 
> multiple layers of wax IMO are worth while, doing what we are doing makes little to no odds to you, its our wax, we pay for it and its our time applying it
> 
> My truth about detailing meet will be about much more important things, like how to machine polish and how waxes are made, you might want to think about attending one you might learn something, rather than just sitting reading about it.


Ive been to plenty meets mate. North and South of the border.

YOU ACTUALY DETAIL CARS :thumb: GREAT :thumb:

Im actually a student whos studying for my degree in Quantity Surveying so as you say each to there own.

multiple layers of wax i.e. 2 layers are very much worth while. i totally agree. anything you want to see tested then pm the op of the wax thickness thread and im sure he will get your facts straight  :wave:

seen as your the one in the know with waxes  how does layering a wax thats loaded with silicones compare with ones that are heavy solvent based.

the thread talks about coating thickness because the op doesnt detail cars. he is a professor so he looks at coating thickness 

As for the durability of certain products then we all know that its very much a unique set of data for each car. i.e. your van might do 1000 miles a week on different conditions i.e motorways in england with work where as my car might only doo 250 miles a week to uni on a motor way. cars are at two different parts of the country. different durabilities.

as you probably already know ALMIGHTY TRUTHFUL DETAILER FROM THE SOUTH :speechles


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> I guess you'll be needing someone else to wash you car for you then?


no mate i put the mitt over my head and run around it like a mad man  :car::detailer:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

ross-1888 said:


> Ive been to plenty meets mate. North and South of the border.
> 
> YOU ACTUALY DETAIL CARS :thumb: GREAT :thumb:
> 
> ...


Your just diging for a fight the fact of the matter is, your talking about something you have little to no knowledge in at all other than what your read on here.

Im not nor have i for one moment said you need to do 10 coats of wax, iv been consistent with my reply, you can layer waxes, and there are advantages, this has been confirmed by many in the industry (even by another well respected professional right here on this thread, you believe and live by what you like, but you are first saying there is no point layering a wax now your saying you see the point in two coats.

Im not going to sit and argue about complete and utter worthless drivle with somebody as in experianced as your self, im really not interested if your at uni or down the job centre mate, the fact of the matter is REAL WORD experience means much more than talking and reading about it :thumb: or being a gobby little stirring [email protected] on forums (just living up to my name as the truthful detailer of the south )

You make your self look a div all you want, but il not ride that sinking ship with you thanks.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

james b said:


> Your just diging for a fight the fact of the matter is, your talking about something you have little to no knowledge in at all other than what your read on here.
> 
> Im not nor have i for one moment said you need to do 10 coats of wax, iv been consistent with my reply, you can layer waxes, and there are advantages, this has been confirmed by many in the industry (even by another well respected professional right here on this thread, you believe and live by what you like, but you are first saying there is no point layering a wax now your saying you see the point in two coats.
> 
> ...


not:spam: not:spam: not:spam: not:spam:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

we are all detailing addicts and wax junkies, i can live with that no problem:buffer::lol:


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

ross-1888 said:


> :spam::spam::spam::spam:


In what way is that Spam?

It seems like a fair and reasoned rebuttal to me given the rudeness of some of your previous posts towards him.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

keep on topic please fellas.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

james b said:


> Each to there own  i know what works cos i actually detail cars  where in that test dose it say anything about long term durability or other wise? it dont all it talks about is coating thickness, as i said products with a heavy solvent carrier to suspend the wax will melt part of the layer before it, i have some waxes id like to see added to that test, but to be honest its of little to no interest to me, if i wanted to add thickness id just go and apply a paint film


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130901

any of the waxes that you would like to see in this test then james.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

and before you go on about durability. That can only be tested with everyones own circumstances. 

ill leave it at that for now.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I can't see why this seems to be going into an ego battle, if folk want to multi layer whether a 2nd coat or more let em be.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Avanti said:


> I can't see why this seems to be going into an ego battle, if folk want to multi layer whether a 2nd coat or more let em be.


I agree.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

james b said:


> You make your self look a* div *all you want, but il not ride that sinking ship with you thanks.


lol "div" not heard that in a long time:thumb: oh and the haggis muncher is spoiling for a ban, knob heads like him that have stopped a lot of the more knowledgeable members sharing information for fear or getting shot down in flames by the armchair crew....DW certainly isn't the place it was

PS: James inlight of your lack of knowledge you had best cancel your event and send everyone to see the student know it all from north of the border:lol:

PPS: No offence to any of our fellow Scottish members intended

see quote for sarcasm


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ross-1888 said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130901
> 
> any of the waxes that you would like to see in this test then james.
> 
> ...


James has been around the detailing scene longer than most mate.

Can't we just keep this as a mature debate/discussion? It does nobody any favours when things turn into an arguement.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Zzzzzz


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

this thread has gone way off topic, Ross-1888 it seems like you need to grow up and stop trying to pick arguments, your comments seem to be very immature when James has given you a perfectly resonable response.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes calm down lads its only ruddy car wax.................................


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

wait a second here. 

I totally agree with most points. 

Fair enough i shouldnt be looking to pick fights with anyone on a public forum.

and if people want to put on 5 layers of what ever then that fine carry on the test are there. if you read them are not. 

To be calling folk essentially armchair detailers or what ever the hell he said is also out of order. Everyone has to start somewhere. Im sure james started somewhere as well. 

as for the scottish remarks because you say its sarcasm doesnt make it right 

if i had to post up saying your an english tawt and then write im being sarcastic still doesnt make it right.

oh and i generally like english people. i have english and welsh family.

Ive never shot down anyone thats posted something up that is factual and true. Infact this is probably the first. so its not my fault that many people like l200 steve and epoch etc dont post up. Ive read some of the archives and watched the you tube videos they know there stuff.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

The sarcasm comment was directed at my my first ps comment, nowt to do with my haggis munching comment...you've obviously been on the bucky earlier than usual





:lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Seeing as we can no longer behave and the thread has degenerated its getting locked.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

ross-1888 said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/foru...d.php?t=130901
> 
> any of the waxes that you would like to see in this test then james.
> 
> ...


About 10 years longer than you 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=107466

None of your posts have any other intention other than to pick a fight, and intise me in to retaliating to make my self look bad, however you have succeded in only make one person look bad and thats your self.

Good one :thumb:


----------

